# VLC quitte inopinément



## theverglades (8 Décembre 2005)

bonjour j'ai un probleme avec VLC : dès que je l'ouvre, l'application quitte inopinement ! Et ca me le fait aussi bien sur l'ibook que sur le powermac. Pour contrer ce probleme j'ai télécharger Mplayer mais le son défile au ralenti!!! quelqu'un a t'il une idée??


----------



## chandeler.bing (8 Décembre 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j'ai un probleme avec VLC : dès que je l'ouvre, l'application quitte inopinement ! Et ca me le fait aussi bien sur l'ibook que sur le powermac. Pour contrer ce probleme j'ai télécharger Mplayer mais le son défile au ralenti!!! quelqu'un a t'il une idée??



En effet c'est bizarre...
Tu as quelle version de  VLC?
As-tu essayé de le désinstaller et de le réinstaller de nouveau, et pour info la dernière version est 0.8.4


----------



## an3k (8 Décembre 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j'ai un probleme avec VLC : dès que je l'ouvre, l'application quitte inopinement ! Et ca me le fait aussi bien sur l'ibook que sur le powermac. Pour contrer ce probleme j'ai télécharger Mplayer mais le son défile au ralenti!!! quelqu'un a t'il une idée??


VLC, Safari, Audacity... mac osX c'est plus ce que c'était...


----------



## chandeler.bing (8 Décembre 2005)

an3k a dit:
			
		

> VLC, Safari, Audacity... mac osX c'est plus ce que c'était...



Mais non il ne faut pas dire ça!!
Ce n'est pas parce que tu as des problèmes avec quelques applications qu'il faut immédiatement faire une généralité


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j'ai un probleme avec VLC : dès que je l'ouvre, l'application quitte inopinement ! Et ca me le fait aussi bien sur l'ibook que sur le powermac. Pour contrer ce probleme j'ai télécharger Mplayer mais le son défile au ralenti!!! quelqu'un a t'il une idée??





installer, désinstaller, vérifier que tu n'as pas une version bétâ (ça m'est arrivé, ça plantait; du coup j'avais repris une ancienne version...et ça marchait !), la dernière effectivement la 0.8.4
sinon fais un peu de ménage sur tes machines avec Onyx (freeware) téléchargeable sur : http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html
si ça ne résoud pas ton problème, ça éliminera au moins les encombrements dans ton système et disque dur...


----------



## an3k (8 Décembre 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Mais non il ne faut pas dire ça!!
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu as des problèmes avec quelques applications qu'il faut immédiatement faire une généralité



je ne peux pas laisser ma machine allumée plus de 24h, sans avoir des plantages en série... avec windows j'ai tenu jusqu'à 1 moi et demi...


----------



## tirhum (8 Décembre 2005)

an3k a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas laisser ma machine allumée plus de 24h, sans avoir des plantages en série... avec windows j'ai tenu jusqu'à 1 moi et demi...




t'as regardé si tu pouvais résoudre tes problèmes sur ces pages : http://macdepanne.gmacserveur.org/


----------



## chandeler.bing (8 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> installer, désinstaller, vérifier que tu n'as pas une version bétâ (ça m'est arrivé, ça plantait; du coup j'avais repris une ancienne version...et ça marchait !), la dernière effectivement la 0.8.4
> sinon fais un peu de ménage sur tes machines avec Onyx (freeware) téléchargeable sur : http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html
> si ça ne résoud pas ton problème, ça éliminera au moins les encombrements dans ton système et disque dur...



C'est ce que j'ai dit plus...


----------



## theverglades (9 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir, j'ai désinstallé, réinstaller => comme si j'avais rien fais...
J'ai la derniere version et utilisé trois fois onyx, sinon j'ai pas éteint mon ibook depuis 4 mois et ca tourne!!! mis a part vlc bien sur...


----------



## chandeler.bing (9 Décembre 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir, j'ai désinstallé, réinstaller => comme si j'avais rien fais...
> J'ai la derniere version et utilisé trois fois onyx, sinon j'ai pas éteint mon ibook depuis 4 mois et ca tourne!!! mis a part vlc bien sur...



Petit truc con, mais non négligeable, as-tu pensé à virer les préférences de VLC au moment de ta désinstallation??


----------



## chandeler.bing (9 Décembre 2005)

Les préférences de VLC se trouvent:
Départ>Bibliothèque>Préférences>org.videolan.vlc.plist
Et dans:
Départ>Bibliothèque>Préférences>VLC


----------



## theverglades (9 Décembre 2005)

toujours le meme probleme.... je pense qu'il doit avoir un conflit avec un truc mais je ne vois pas quoi....


----------



## chandeler.bing (9 Décembre 2005)

theverglades a dit:
			
		

> toujours le meme probleme.... je pense qu'il doit avoir un conflit avec un truc mais je ne vois pas quoi....



Hmmm c'est bizarre
Mais chaque problème à sa solution.
Question con, mais je cherche as-tu vidé ta corbeille où se trouvaient les prefs de VLC?
Et redémarrer ton ordi apr!s ton installation?


----------



## theverglades (9 Décembre 2005)

bon j'ai éteint mon ordi, puis rallumé, j'ai passé un coup d'onyx puis j'ai redemarré... toujours pareil!!! ya forcément un truc mais quoi....


----------



## Wiseguy (12 Décembre 2005)

Salut, g le meme problème ke toi,je me galère depuis pas mal de temps avec ca. Jecomprends pas non plus cz ki se passe


----------



## Wiseguy (12 Décembre 2005)

En utilisant le script "deleted preferences" dans l'image disque de VLC ca a marché. Je viens de le lancer plusieurs fois et ca quitte pas donc peut-etre que.... Affaire a suivre...


----------



## theverglades (12 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de faire comme toi, bon VLC remarche un peu mieux maintenant je peux ouvrir un fichier.. bon je vais voir si il tiens la lecture jusqu'au bout.... merci


----------



## theverglades (13 Décembre 2005)

bon apparemment ca remarche! sauf que ca rame avec le powermac G4 400. Maintenant j'ai un autre probleme : j'ai du son lorsque je selectionne "audio intégré" mais pas quand je sélectionne mon interface audio externe...a l'aiiiiideee!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (13 Décembre 2005)

an3k a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas laisser ma machine allumée plus de 24h, sans avoir des plantages en série... avec windows j'ai tenu jusqu'à 1 moi et demi...



Sous windows, je dis pas... Sous mac, je me dis que c'est peut-être toi qui utilise mal tes ordis...


----------



## Thierry6 (13 Décembre 2005)

il y a une nouvelle version 0.8.4a qui corrige des bugs : ça peut peut-être t'aider.


----------



## theverglades (14 Décembre 2005)

j'ai toujours mon probleme de son meme avec la nouvelle version!!!! grrrrrr


----------

